# New to the riding world and confused with breeches sizes!



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome to the world of riding, I hope you are enjoying it.

The R = regular length........ L = long length for leg lenth 

I am a 32 L which is a 18 long in breeches. Just try some on see which brands fit you best.


----------

